# Reload RTA Replacement Glass



## ettiennedj (3/7/17)

Hi Guys,

Anyone planning on getting any spare glass for the Reload RTA or is there another tank's glass that may fit?

Don't ask..... I died a little inside tonight.....


----------



## Mr_Puffs (6/7/17)

Bump


----------



## CMMACKEM (18/7/17)

Hmm maybe @Throat Punch Can assist.

I would buy one.


----------



## Yagya (18/7/17)

the petri 24mm rta glass will fit.
i checked mine last night.
hope you find your replacement soon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (18/7/17)

Yagya said:


> the petri 24mm rta glass will fit.
> i checked mine last night.
> hope you find your replacement soon.



That cool...but who has stock?


----------



## Yagya (18/7/17)

you could get the clone petri v2 for around R400.
dragonvape used to have.


----------



## Mr_Puffs (18/7/17)

I am getting a bunch of them in a few weeks. Will let you guys know when they arrive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

